# My Love Dare Challenge Diary



## Visual (Apr 12, 2013)

I am on Day 4 now, and so far so good. 

Day 1: Love is patient
This is an easy day since I am always patient.

Day 2: Love is kind
I filled up her garden bed with 15 bags of top soil.

Day 3: Love is not selfish
I brought take out diner from a restaurant and two dozen of red roses. She did gave me a hug and said thank you. At first, she thought it was a mother day. 

Day 4: Love is thoughtful
Today I suppose to call her during the day and ask if there anything I can do for her. It should be easy.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

Visual said:


> I am on Day 4 now, and so far so good.
> 
> Day 1: Love is patient
> This is an easy day since I am always patient.
> ...


Your wife sounds like a lucky woman  . Day 2 is awesome - 15 bags of topsoil - the only thing that could beat it is 15 bags of well rotted horse manure  . I'm not being sarcastic here - I'm a really keen gardener. My husband just bought us some straw bales so that we can give straw bale gardening a try. Most of our garden is bedrock, so it was either that or buy in a load of topsoil.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I hope it works for you, even as my cynical side says you'd be better served showing her that you have other options... Keep us posted! 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Visual (Apr 12, 2013)

doobie said:


> Your wife sounds like a lucky woman  . Day 2 is awesome - 15 bags of topsoil - the only thing that could beat it is 15 bags of well rotted horse manure  . I'm not being sarcastic here - I'm a really keen gardener. My husband just bought us some straw bales so that we can give straw bale gardening a try. Most of our garden is bedrock, so it was either that or buy in a load of topsoil.


Last year we brought a truck load of rotted horse manure. This year we just top it off. She is really into gardening. She finally find out yesterday that I did that and was extremely happy with it.


----------

